
Shitty url shortener, emoji and ai powered - cagataycali
http://xn--7biv418msua.ws
======
kijeda
Perhaps this is relevant, and was released just this week by ICANN:
[https://www.icann.org/en/system/files/files/sac-095-en.pdf](https://www.icann.org/en/system/files/files/sac-095-en.pdf)

"Finding 1: Emoji are disallowed by the IDNA standard; domain names with emoji
will not be accepted or processed consistently by applications.

Finding 2: Emoji are not required by design, standard, or convention to be
visually uniform (one code point displayed the same way in all circumstances)
or visually distinguishable (different code points displayed in ways that
permit them to be disambiguated regardless of context). As a result, a user
will be exposed to problems of confusability and accessibility. Different code
points that are rendered the same or one code point that renders differently
to different users will lead to inconsistent results depending on the display
or rendering technology used.

Finding 3: Emoji modifiers and “glue” arrangements allow for a potentially
much larger set of composed multi-codepoint symbols with even greater
rendering variation and potential for ambiguous interpretation.

Finding 4: A fundamental property of the DNS is that it is an exact-match
lookup service. For a given query, either there is a single name that matches
or there is no match. When two domain names are identical in appearance except
for ordinary typographic style variations (which, at present, have no
equivalent for emoji), but have different underlying code points, they
identify two different DNS domains.

Finding 5: It is unrealistic to expect that just because a code point is
included in Unicode, it should be used as part of a domain name."

~~~
runnr_az
This is definitely the beginning of an ongoing debate:
[https://medium.com/@Emoji_Domains/ssac-
response-d8d2ad6e800c](https://medium.com/@Emoji_Domains/ssac-
response-d8d2ad6e800c)

~~~
cagataycali
At least it just works. Nobody knows how. It's fun.

------
abandonliberty
Funny, these emoji urls just broke my whatsapp for desktop.

Edit: Confirmed on Apple and Windows. I formatted one as [http://](http://)
and one without. Restarting the application didn't fix it. Deleting the urls
on Android, then relaunching the desktop application worked.

------
lettergram
Interesting, it does seem pretty shitty lol I gave it
[https://projectpiglet.com](https://projectpiglet.com) and was sent to
[https://anduintransact.com/](https://anduintransact.com/)

Pretty fun though!

~~~
hyatt03
That's interesting, I got projectpiglet despite giving a github url

~~~
lettergram
lol sounds like something is broken with hashing.

~~~
cagataycali
Yep, you got it. Somebody try to redirect loop with shitty url shortener. I
impressed but I didn't delete the records. I accept if anyone wants to help.
Maybe the shit in the future could be nice.

------
mjmasn
Seems to be broken. With a https url got redirected to
[http://https%20//Google.com](http://https%20//Google.com)

With a http url it just redirects back to the shortener homepage.

(Google Chrome on Mac)

------
cagataycali
Url shortener evolved. Has new ui, Less buggy code :)
[https://github.com/cagataycali/url-
shortener](https://github.com/cagataycali/url-shortener)

------
robzyb
I love it.

I was trying to think up an emoji project (especially with URLs) a little
while ago, but didn't come up with anything. I wish I'd thought of this.

------
runnr_az
Fun! Love a quick, dumb emoji URL project.

------
vacri
It is a shitty shortener - www.google.com gets shortened to a link that points
at wwww.google.com.

